# Bolens St140 3114H front axle shaft angle?



## Kmfinley93 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello all, 

I'm in the process of renovating a house while also working on this little mower, but I wasn't planning to tackle much this quickly... 

I knew that the wheel bushings had to be done immediately and it also needs new tires and a tuneup all the way around but was hoping to get a few mowings done first. So I replaced the wheel bushings yesterday and then attempted to start it... All I got was the familiar grinding sound I am used to, I took it apart and of course, the plastic B&S starter gear is stripped down.... I'll get a new one tomorrow at O'reilly for $3.50. 

My question is this: Once I got the wheel bushings on, I'm realising that the front tires are pointing in two different directions... Probably explaining why they were so worn and so are the tires. One of the L shaped axle shafts is at a perfect 90* angle, but the other is significantly less than 90... the front rod that ties the two rods together is not adjustable, so I'm assuming one of these must be bent... 

Which one is bent? I can't tell from part diagrams what the angle is supposed to be... I'm leaning towards the 90 one and hoping I'll be able to bend it back. 


I'll attach pictures later


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Kmfinley93, welcome to the forum.

Attached are parts diagram from *Sam's Bolens* on the internet illustrating the front axle (and more) of your mower. Sam's is also a good source of parts for your Bolens.


----------



## Kmfinley93 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks Sixbales, 

I do already have all of the diagrams, but unfortunately they don't help me out too much for the angle. 

I'll snap some pics when I go over there soon


----------



## Kmfinley93 (Aug 5, 2016)

So I took another look at it last night and have determined it is the "drivers side"? wheel spindle that is bent... 

Now, How do I go about bending this thing back? I can't even imagine how it got bent in the first place as it seems like a heavy steel. 

I replaced the starter motor gear last night but went to put air in the tires and the rear valve stems were both clogged. Pulled off the rear tires and discovered that the pass side rear axle shaft looks bent about 5 degrees. I was worried about hurting the seal inside, but a few light taps with a hammer and 2x4 and it straightened right out... seems like it shouldn't have been that easy. 

Anyways, new tires are on order so I guess I'll wait a week before I ever get around to actually using this thing.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Put the front axle base in a vise and put a sturdy piece of pipe (2' to 2-1/2' long) over the axle to provide good mechanical advantage. Bend it to desired angle. If you have a torch you could heat the axle where it is bent and it will straighten much easier

You may have a bearing problem on the rear axle?


----------



## Kmfinley93 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ok... Here's the update... I'm slowly tackling it, but have yet to actually use it! 

-I cleaned out the fuel lines and replaced the fuel filter (didn't have one stock but guy added one). 
-Cleaned out the air filter and carb. 
-Replaced plastic gear on starter motor (I HATE C CLIPS) 
-Discovered clevis pin on electric lift cylinder was missing hitch clip... reinstalled that properly and it works MUCH better.
-Made new Clip for mower deck lift... Too expensive to buy and just a piece of fabbed sheet metal
-Adjusted Hydro drive so it doesn't creep anymore. 
-Removed deck and ordered belt and blades. two pulleys are bad but will get me through til I pull it off again in winter. 
-Figured out how to mount snowblower and mounted it... Then learned 3/4 nuts and bolts that hold deck/blower mounting plate to the tractor were missing... Got new bolts. 
-Bent grill back in place and remounted. 
-Put hood assembly together back how it should be. 
-Replaced front wheel bushings. 
-Ordered front and rear tires. 

All of this was relatively simple... just time consuming and frustrating that whatever owner had it was that negligent. I don't think it's ever been greased or lubricated. 

To do: 

-Mount new tires and valve stems. 
-Tighten oil drain tube (May require pulling motor out a few inches. Glad I have a hoist ) 
-Bend front axle shaft back
-Fix headlights... not sure if it's even worth it. Everything else works and I've never used headlights.
-Install new belt and blades, lubricate and test snowcaster and mower deck
-Mount power bagger. Looks simple. 

and finally WASH THIS THING. Because my house is under construction, I have no water at the moment... and degreaser, WD40, and rags go a long way... but... I'm impatient, and I like my equipment to look as good as it runs. 

Anyways, there's my update!


----------

